# Britney und Kevin wollen es noch einmal miteinander versuchen



## sunrise-style (3 Apr. 2008)

Britney und Kevin wollen es noch einmal miteinander versuchen

Zuletzt waren Britney Spears und Kevin Federline wegen Trennung und Sorgerechtsstreit in den Schlagzeilen. Nun wollen sie es noch einmal miteinander versuchen.





Britney Spears und Kevin Federline haben sich über Ostern heimlich getroffen, um ihre alte Liebe aufzufrischen. Die Sängerin, die seit Juli 2007 von Federline geschieden ist, plant nun einen Kurzurlaub mit dem früheren Tänzer.

"Die beiden haben nach dem erfolgreichen Treffen zu Ostern vereinbart, miteinander zu verreisen, um an ihrer Beziehung zu arbeiten", berichtet das Star-Magazin. Enge Freunde und die Familien der beiden hoffen, dass es Spears und Federline gelingt, ihre Liebe wiederzubeleben.

Das Paar stritt in den vergangenen Monaten erbittert um das Sorgerecht der beiden Söhne Sean Preston und Jayden James. Der Schauspieler hat darüber hinaus mit seiner früheren Lebensgefährtin Shar Jackson eine Tochter, Kori, und einen Sohn, Kaleb.


----------



## Tokko (3 Apr. 2008)

Versuchen sollen Sie es ruhig. Viel schlimmer kann es ja für Britney nicht mehr kommen. Und vielleicht fängt Sie sich ja wieder etwas.

Zumindest bekommt K-Fed nun wieder seinen "Unterhalt".

Besten Dank fürs posten.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

